# Happy new year!



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

2013 wasnt much of a year for me on the horse end of things. Didnt sell for much and didnt win a race. Oh well it happens. The highlight of my year was getting my beautiful 5 year old daughter back from my ex after 4 and a half years. I wouldnt trade anything for her. She made my life finally light up after being miserable for 4 years. I hope everybody has a good happy healthy new year. I consider all of you guys friends although I have never met any of you I hope to sometime. Lets put some more jingle in our jeans this year. So everybody have a happy new year and let the weather be on our side this year. No floods and no drought lol. Heres to another great year of Haytalk. Cheers.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Back at you Ontario! Glad to hear that you have your Daughter back! Family is everything. All the best of luck and a safe prosperous new year. Here's to all my friends and very extended Hay family! Hats off!


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy New Year to you too and to the rest of ya'll!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Happy New Year.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad to hear the family end of things worked out for you. Happy New Year to you and may the Good Lord bless your endeavors.


----------

